# Beet Pulp and Goats



## Queen Mum

There is a great discussion about feeding beet pulp to goats here.

Can anyone expand on it's use for feeding goats?  I can understand it's use for meat goats but how about dairy goats?  What are the benefits?  Would it be a good feed supplement?  How much would you feed?  When would you use it?   Would you use it as part of a daily regimen?


----------



## elevan

The only purpose I've ever used it for is to slow them down when they're eating.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I feed beet pulp regularly.  It is as highly digestible fiber and I like to use it to provide my bucks especially with extra calories without upping their grain.  It is Ca balanced.  I feed the pellets because I find them easier to store than the larger (less dense) bags of shreds.  I don't soak it- just mix them in with their alfalfa pellets.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I had a doe this summer that I have struggled to put weight on the past couple of years. A boer doe with low parasite resistance, should have been culled, but I can never bring myself to take her to auction looking bad, and then after I spend all the effort getting her better, I never seem to get around to culling her. 

Anyway, this summer she figures out how one of our gates work and it took me a a little while, but I realized she had been letting her self out and getting into an open bag of beet pulp in the feed area.  KNow I do not suggest this practice. But any way, I figured it hadn't killed her yet. OH, she was letting herself back in with the other goats as well. Which is why I hadn't noticed it for a while. 

Any way, as the summer went one, she ate the entire bag of beet pulp, and also put on a lot of weight, The only other thing she was getting at the time would have been the pasture, which is what the entire herd was getting.  NOt only did she gain weight, but after a couple months, I couldn't even recognize her standing in the herd, she looked like a couple of the other boer does with dark brown heads and lots of finish. I was concerned she would loose the weight once the beet pulp ran out(almost a full 50lb bag) but she didn't she maintained this weight the rest of the summer and didn't even need to be wormed again after she put all the weight on. 

Now the question is, will we start the cycle again after she kids this year and is weaned, It seems like her system gives so much to the kids that she is unable to maintain any kind of body condition or resist a worm load. Even though she is trained to come out of the herd at feeding time and get extra grain. She was eating almost 4 lbs a day last year when she was nursing a set of twin bucklings. 

ANyway, off subject. 

I do beleive there is some benifit to beet pulp.


----------

